# USS Thorn



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Was just scouring the net and i discovered that there was an American Destroyer by the name of USS Thorn. (im interested because Thorn is my surname) All I know whas that it was decommissioned in August 2004; does anyone have pictures or information on it? Thanks.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 20, 2005)

Is this enough?



> The first Thorn (DD-647) was laid down on 15 November 1942 at Kearny, NJ, by the Federal Shipbuilding and Dry-dock Co.; Launched on 28 February 1943; sponsored by Mrs. Beatrice Fox Palmer; and commissioned on 1 April 1943 (April Fools Day), with Lt. Comdr. Edward Brumby in command and Lt. Robert A. Schelling, Executive Officer.
> 
> The commissioning ceremonies included a short inspiring address by the Commandant, Third naval District and of the New York navy Yard, Rear Admiral E. J. Marquart, U.S.N. Mr. Charles E. Thorn read an account of the life of the late Jonathan Thorn, U.S.N., for whom the ship was named. He also presented the ship with a silver punch bowl, ladle and tray, suitably inscribed, the gift of the Thorn family. Ensign Warner E. Peterson set the watch as the first Officer of the Deck.
> 
> ...



If you want to read it, it's at www.destroyers.org/bensonlivermore/647hist.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow great! Thanks! 8)


----------



## maxs75 (May 23, 2005)

The USS Thorn decommissioned in 2004 was not the WW2 destroyer of the Benson class, but DD-988 of the Spruance class

Max


----------



## maxs75 (May 23, 2005)

Try http://navysite.de/dd/dd988.htm

Max


----------



## DaughterofThornEnsign (Aug 7, 2011)

Had a typo above. Didn't mean to put WWI. My father was an Ensign on the USS Thorn during WWII. I have the journal he kept during his deployment as described in detail in the other post above. I also have many photos during this deployment including their celebration crossing the Equator. In his journal he describes the terrible storm they endured and how many sailors got sick. Very interesting journal and amazing photos of the ship. It references "Sticker" and I have a photo of the dog. He mentions in his journal how the dog liked to chase the cat and they think either the dog chased it off the ship or it somehow fell into the sea.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## DaughterofThornEnsign (Aug 7, 2011)

My father was an Ensign on the USS Thorn during WWI. I have the journal he kept during his deployment as described in detail in the other post below. I also have many photos during this deployment including their celebration crossing the Equator. In his journal he describes the terrible storm they endured and how many sailors got sick. Very interesting journal and amazing photos of the ship.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2011)

Found this also Cheese.

Destroyer Photo Index DD-988 USS THORN


----------

